# Sous Vide



## paul nj shore (Jul 21, 2018)

I have those printed 1 lb. closed bottom chub plastic bags and I was wondering if I could just
su vi them in the chub ?  It seems that it would be too easy  :rolleyes: 


        TIA  Paul


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 21, 2018)

You can use any bag in your SV as long as you can keep the water out of the bag. Also the meat has to be completely immersed in the water, with no air in the bag.
Al


----------



## kit s (Jul 21, 2018)

Ah Al...don't think paper bags would work:rolleyes: (hehe just saying) . Yes most plastic seal able  bags will.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 21, 2018)

I had a storage back fail doing corn on the Cobb at 180 .


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 21, 2018)

I had a storage back fail doing corn on the Cobb at 180 .


----------



## SittingElf (Sep 17, 2018)

I always double vacuum bag my expensive or important Sous Vide endeavors. I ALWAYS double vacuum bag brisket and roasts without exception due to very long immersion times.


----------

